# 69 Rabbits Seized in Wheaton



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is new news or not but does everyone know about this? It was posted on the veganfreak.com forum site. Please is there someone that can deal with this? I have no idea where Wheaton is? I am in Canada, not the states. 

Shannon
www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2008/12/rabbits-wheaton-dupage.html


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 19, 2008)

They say they are here:
The DuPage County Animal Care and Control Center in Wheaton. And this is a Animal Care and Control Center. I can't imagine that they would be into saving rabbits as in not euthanizing them. Please someone in the states look into this! I can't stand when any animal dies because of lack of human care/knowledge etc. 

Shannon 

OH MY GOSH! Here is another link. They are all Dutchies and she was breeding them. All females have been spayed and males will be neutered before they leave the animal control. FIFTEEN DOLLARS for adoption. That is it. Please people step up.
Here is another link:
http://www.suburbanchicagonews.com/napervillesun/news/1339541,6_1_NA19_RABBITS_S1.article

Address is:
120 N County Farm Road 
Adoption hours Monday and Thursday noon until seven Tuesday Wednesday and Friday noon until four thirty, Saturday ten am to three pm.

phone number 630-407-2800
Website is:
www.dupageco.org/animalcontrol


----------



## naturestee (Dec 20, 2008)

crap crap crap crap crap

:banghead


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 20, 2008)

Something can be done right????

I have emailed the house rabbit society. Who is the closest rescue to Wheaton on RO?


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 26, 2008)

Probably me... or mabye the one that BF works with? My sil mentioned this to me last night at the family get together, but the problem is that I really can't afford to take any on right now. If anyone wants to adopt, though, I would be willing to help wtih transport, or temp fostering.


----------



## ilovetoeatchocolate (Dec 26, 2008)

I contacted the house rabbit society and they said they are on this. I don't know if they need help as I am not in the States but you could contact them if you like?


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. I know these rabbits are being/were being parceled out to other shelters. CatNap has seven, five boys and two girls.


----------

